# Need Help



## guitarissts (Oct 18, 2011)

My guitar skills are average and basic at best. Good enough to support my writing interests, but in no way good enough to provide anything other than basic rhythm. I would like to learn what that other 2/3 of the guitar neck is for and how these guys manage to play lead, but I have no idea where to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Transcribe songs, including all the harmony, melody, vocal, and lead parts. Use a metronome. Start slow and don't speed up until you've got it perfect. Don't start with hard songs. Start with easy songs by the Beatles, or Stones, etc, and work your way up from there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A competent teacher could point you in the right direction. You shouldn't have to commit to long term lessons if a couple of sesssions would set you up with some basic scale, chord, and arpeggio patterns...especially as they relate to what you already know. Some work with rhythm will benefit you greatly also. If you're open to how these things are written, your songwriting will open up too.

For the record, I'm biased as this is what I do for a living, but I get this exact request several times a year from folks who simply need direction rather than regular lessons. They return when they need another tutorial. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lessons/tutorials are the way to go. Buy a metronome as well!


----------

